

As Sparrow fades away, few contend for the Mac mail crown - nashequilibrium
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/17/3247680/sparrow-fades-where-are-mac-mail-apps

======
dphase
I hate they left Airmail out of this article. I switched to it from Sparrow
about a week ago and haven't been very pleased so far. It kinda feels like
what Sparrow may have eventually become.

